# The Edge



## b16lewis (Mar 8, 2014)

I know that a lot of people keep referring to the edge, i am trying to figure out what y'all are talking about. I know it may seem like a dumb ass question. But will someone please explain?


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Here ya go, this should get you started, and welcome aboard!

http://www.marinelab.fsu.edu/faculty/labs/ck/shelf_edge_reefs.html


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

The only dumb question is an unasked one. It is the first major drop off while headed towards the Continental Shelf. It starts around 180' to 200' of water. Depending on where you enter the Gulf it ranges from 20 to 25 miles offshore.


----------



## b16lewis (Mar 8, 2014)

thanks for the for a quick and non smart ass response. I have never really fished that far out. Once again thanks


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey we all had to start somewhere. The reason these forums are here are to help others.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

lobsterman said:


> Hey we all had to start somewhere. The reason these forums are here are to help others.


That's a fact! :thumbup:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Here is some dive video I took of the Edge.


----------



## b16lewis (Mar 8, 2014)

thanks for the great video wackum


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

Here.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, a great place to share ideas and advice....


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

The edge is pretty deep to dive. Are you diving tri-mix, or is that straight air?


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Bo, he uses a rebreather. would like to try the same sometime, but very expensive to own and maintain, and more time consuming to use.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

There are what I would say two separate places we all refer to the edge. The numbers I get off here and off the dive sites are for the edge straight out of pensacola. Then there is the SW edge which I have not been to. I got to get some of those numbers downs the road. Mbt and the PFF should have them as well.


----------

